# Best skewers?



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Just wanted to see what riders are using for their skewers? I know it's not a huge place to lose weight, but what do you recommend is a good skewer?


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

*check velo orange out*

The skewers on my Mavic Ksyrium's wouldn't hold my rear wheel in place on my steel frame Pinarello. These do and they didn't cost a small fortune.

http://www.velo-orange.com/voqrskewers.html


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Shimano DA. Lightweight skewers are more trouble than they are worth. Whatever you do, go with a closed cam design like Shimano or Campy.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

are the mavic skewers any good?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mavic skewers aren't bad, but they get loose and rattle as they get older. as bdaghisallo1 said, go w/ a closed cam design like shimano or campy...they generate lots of clamping power and will last and last and last...
shimano=$
campy=$$$


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

so i'm assuming all those other skewers like halo, salsa, use spin stix, etc are more for looks then anything? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had issues with the Mavic qr's too. Noisy and don't generate the clamping force of the big two.


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sheldon's Input*

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/skewers.html


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Skewer Shootout*

If you're talking boutique, lightweight skewers, this writeup is a very good one:

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=5029


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im a big fan of the KCNC skewers. Ive had zero problems with them and they are light and IMO stylish.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the Rolf skewers that came with my Prima Elans. Nice and light TI and hold well. It is as if they are both laterally stiff and vertically compliant. 

I actually use my Rolf skewers on my EA90's too. The skewers Easton provided are a fair bit heavier.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

KCNC: 45.4g, $65. Clamps well, easy tire changes. Can't beat that with ANY skewer on the market. if i needed one, i'd get these. 

Where can i buy one in the USA?


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been using Salsa's for many years and don't have a single complaint.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

longhorn31 said:


> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/skewers.html


The problem with Sheldon's input is that it is very dated and unfortunately for the cycling world will never be updated.

Most of the newer "boutique" skewers have done away with large cams and with the plastic curved cam seat in favor of aluminum and brass. They simply do not have the issues that Sheldon speaks of any more.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I have been using these for a few years now...5 years actually..
No problems but they were made by M2 Racer & no longer around.
Maybe Ebay?
I think KCNC is close though


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

The best skewers for secure hold, especially on the rear are Shimano or Campy internal cam Q-Release with steel shaft.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

DS1239622 said:


> Im a big fan of the KCNC skewers. Ive had zero problems with them and they are light and IMO stylish.


+1
My OE Campy skewers were quite porky, ay 120-130g, and also lacked a satisfying, positive locking action. 

The KCNC are just 40-45g. _Very_ slightly more finicky on adjustment, but barely so.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

for weight weenies, i like the extralight alien2s. i've been racing on them the whole season without a glich. the spring staying on the ends is a nice bonus

for non-ww, i have to agree that campy and shimano are great. i have campy QRs on my daily trainers


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I agree with the other that Shimano skewers are hard to beat. However, if you have breezer-style dropouts in the rear of your frame (somewhat common on steel frames) most enclosed cam QRs do not work well. The frame interferes with the offset QR arm. I like Salsa skewers with this style of dropout (or any style of drop our really).

On the other hand, if you want to clamp your bike into a trainer, exposed cam QRs (like Salsa) do not work well. You really need enclosed cams for the trainer.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Halo. Lightweight and strong. Easy to remove with an allen wrench. Can't beat them. I run them on both bikes.


----------

